# Let's see some homemade mounts



## 11hunter11 (Apr 6, 2007)

Couldn't find any that I really liked so I made one. I really like how it turned out. Something different. 
I like the old barn wood look on yours. My next one will be made from that wood.


----------



## jwsmith522 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yea that's really cool to. My next one I was wanting to try something with a European mount. I've never done that before


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

Daughters first buck.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

11hunter11 said:


> Couldn't find any that I really liked so I made one. I really like how it turned out. Something different.
> I like the old barn wood look on yours. My next one will be made from that wood.


Is that a piece of the actual arrow you used to kill that buck?


----------



## 11hunter11 (Apr 6, 2007)

reylamb said:


> Is that a piece of the actual arrow you used to kill that buck?


Yes, I covered the bolts up with it. Worked perfect.


----------



## jwsmith522 (Jun 3, 2013)

Man that's awesome idea. I didn't even notice that last night.


----------



## jhill56 (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks good. And the price is right


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is one I made from some old barn wood from the family farm.
Sorry, not the best picture.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## jwsmith522 (Jun 3, 2013)

Liking the European mount ideas. Might try that this year. To all you guys do you have the skull done or so the whole thing yourself?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

11hunter11 said:


> Yes, I covered the bolts up with it. Worked perfect.


Very nice touch, well done.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

View attachment 2954882


----------



## bowhunter84 (Dec 28, 2005)

*A few plaques and skulls I did*

Cedar and wormy oak


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## rweyman (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is one that I made.


----------



## Raehunt12 (Jul 4, 2012)

Made this with the buck I shot three years ago. Made the wood plaque myself too.


----------



## 11hunter11 (Apr 6, 2007)

jwsmith522 said:


> Liking the European mount ideas. Might try that this year. To all you guys do you have the skull done or so the whole thing yourself?


I did mine with the kit from Cabelas. It wasn't that hard to do but it took some time. Trick is to "simmer" it, not boil it. Boiling it will make the skull Crack more. You will want to also make sure you cover the base of the antlers too. Lots of info on here with directions.


----------



## jwsmith522 (Jun 3, 2013)

Cool thanks. God willing I'll get a nice one this year and give it a go


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

...


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

fans take up a lot of room so this was my solution for birds.


----------



## carpe_diem (Feb 19, 2012)

My euro elk mount from last year


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

And here's my "buck board"


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

I have been doing a few skull mounts the last several years. 
































I use a metal band about 1" wide to hold the skull out at an angle. I paint it white and shape it to fit under the skull.


----------



## deerhuntin24 (Mar 4, 2014)

Gamover06 said:


>


Those are some hooks!


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

carpe_diem said:


> My euro elk mount from last year
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009738


Love that!


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Killed this timber rattler about forty years ago and tanned the skin. Shot it in SW MO, Barry County, with an Allen Compound (my first compound bow) using a three blade bodkin point. Kept the skin pinned to a stiff backing for over thirty years and finally decided to mount it. The mount is a shadow box with a black velour backing and the arrow points I picked up along creek bottoms in Lawrence County, MO. My first and only DIY mount. The shadow box is 12" by 60".


----------



## willy boy (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

deerhuntin24 said:


> Those are some hooks!


Thanks. I believe they were 1 5/8 with a 13 inch beard and he weighed 25 pounds.


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

I glued the antler basses to 1/4 plywood cut to the shape you see and then filled around the antler basses with foam and body filler, sanded and then had them dipped with a local dipper, made the plaques out of some black wall nut, my dad and I cut the tree down and he had he the tree cut into boards. I liked the idea of the antler mounts but hated the cheap look of the covers so came up with this...


----------



## HMINUS (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Sawyer01 (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Stumpknocker (Jul 20, 2006)

Awesome ideas here. Like the post mount a lot


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Rembrandt1 said:


>



Very cool!!!! How do you keep the bark from peeling at some point?


----------



## Hailstate247 (Aug 28, 2012)

archeryhunterME said:


> View attachment 2951314
> View attachment 2951322


Awesome!!


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's this year's buck--


----------



## Philhair (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## gustyy (Nov 19, 2015)

always just mount the scalp and antlers. super easy and looks noce and is cheap! also never liked camo/dipped heads..... always thought it was corny


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's one I made for a shoulder mount. I don't have any euro mounts just thought I'd share


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## user_name (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Jessixox (Nov 18, 2015)

So many wonderful pics!


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Lamp









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampStalker (Feb 11, 2015)

2X_LUNG said:


> Lamp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cool. I like the arrow for the post.


----------



## BowHuntMA (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 10essee (Mar 2, 2012)

View attachment 3567057

Cedar. Made the crown type molding inside the shadow box. Top section comes off and the back with fan, spurs and crown slides out.


----------



## Blacker80 (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm really liking all of the Europeon mounts - nice job guys!


----------



## kgiudici (Jan 11, 2014)

I welded these up for my California Blacktail (first one w/ a bow) and a Blackduck Antelope.


----------



## KTMMIKE (Nov 12, 2005)

Those look just like the Skull Hookers I just bought.


----------



## lgreenslade3 (May 8, 2015)

Rembrandt1 said:


>


Your deer on the right that's looking at the camera... Do I see fangs and red eyes???


----------



## kgiudici (Jan 11, 2014)

KTMMIKE said:


> Those look just like the Skull Hookers I just bought.


That was my inspiration.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice mounts


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

lgreenslade3 said:


> Your deer on the right that's looking at the camera... Do I see fangs and red eyes???


----------

